# Karavan trailers?



## TOY BOAT (Dec 9, 2012)

The local Marine store sells Karavan trailers. We stopped in today to look at one of two leftover KBE-1250-40 galvanized trailers.
My Brother inlaw got one for his V17 Bass Tracker after the Tracker trailer rotted out from underneath it. Bigger of course.

What do you thing of Karavan trailers? Any input bad or good?

I am looking at $400 for replacement parts to fix my trailer, and $699 for a new one with no interest lay away til spring. Almost a no brainer, but before I plop down the money, I figure I would ask to see what guys who have had them think of them.

Thank you


----------



## Butthead (Dec 14, 2012)

I've owned a Karavan KBE-1250 since 2006. I haven't had a single issue with it besides the bunk carpet being junky. In regards to maintenance I've only ever needed to add grease to the bearings. 
Just for personal preference I've switched to LED brake lights and added carpeted side bunks.

*EDIT* - I forgot to mention that I also added a Smith bow support bunk.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 14, 2012)

Butthead said:


> I've owned a Karavan KBE-1250 since 2006. I haven't had a single issue with it besides the bunk carpet being junky. In regards to maintenance I've only ever needed to add grease to the bearings.
> Just for personal preference I've switched to LED brake lights and added carpeted side bunks.


Thank you Butthead. 
The trailer comes with LEDs from the factory, and I see nothing has changed about the bunk carpet. I already have plans on re- carpeting both, and install two keel rollers, along with side bunks as well once it is ours.


----------



## Dxdog (Jan 7, 2013)

For what it's worth, I think Lowe uses Karavan trailers....at least the one I bought came on a Karavan trailer.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I've had a Karavan trailer for 15 years & no complaints.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jan 28, 2013)

So a little update. 
I decided against the smaller trailer, and went with something a bit bigger. The one I had originally picked had 40" between the fenders. It was far too narrow for my boat. I went with a trailer which is longer, and has 56" between the fenders. The Karavan KBL-1200-56 It is wide enough for my boat to just sit between the fenders, and keep it as low as possible, plus it comes with a full set of keel rollers, and at 21' it is long enough to keep my tow vehicle out of the water.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Mar 2, 2013)

So I picked up my new trailer yesterday. Today I moved snow around to get it back to the boat. I made several measurements, then moved everything on the new trailer to about where it wants to be for the new boat. I then removed the winch stand from the old trailer, and rolled the new one up to the boat, and winched the boat off the old trailer, and onto the new one. It actually came out perfect. The transom is just on the back of the bunks. I had to raise the front of the bunks one hole, and I still have to raise the middle, and rear keel rollers, but all in all, it sits pretty good. Not bad for a situation where there was a foot of snow 50' between the new trailer, and the old one, and I did everything by myself. I was a shoveling fool. LOL


----------



## malaki (Mar 3, 2013)

Great idea! Nice easy transfer!


----------

